# PackageStruktur im Eclipse



## Tokka (6. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe da mal ne Frage zu Package Struktur in Eclipse...

Ich habe ein Package "de" angelegt. Darunter das Package "firma" und darunter "projekt"
Im FileSystem wird das ganze also Subfolder-Struktur abgebildet.

Im PackageExplorer von Eclipse sehe ich aber nur folgende Struktur:

de.firma.projekt
de.firma.projekt.hibernate
de.firma.projekt.properties

usw.

kann man sich das irgend wie anders darstellen lassen????

also 

de
  |- firma
        |-projekt
             |-hibernate
             |-properties

Bin diese Darstellung aus JDeveloper gewohnt und würde sie gern wiederhaben... Gibts da irgend eine Einstellung oder so??


Danke
Gruß
Tokka


----------



## Beni (6. Mai 2006)

Oben auf den Pfeil klicken > Layout > Hierarchycal Layout


----------



## Tokka (7. Mai 2006)

danke!!

Habe schon geahnt, das es irgend wo nen schlater gibt ))


----------

